# Test E/Dbol/Var Cycle



## Junky87 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to post up my current cycle and results so far..and will keep updated on a monthly basis.

Test E 500mg/week Dbol 50mg/daily for 5 weeks... 2 week break on oral then doing Var 50mg/daily... 15 week cycle total..

4 days of heavy lifting....Monday - Chest, Biceps, Abs. Tuesday -  Shoulders,Traps. Wednesday - Legs, Abs. Friday - Back, Triceps, Abs.
3 days of HIIT(24 minutes)......Thursday,Saturday,Sunday.

Starting Weight 202lbs
BF 21.2%

4 weeks in

194lbs
BF 18.7%

Lost 3.5% BF so far...YAY!





















Diet of 2000 calories


----------



## 502 (Sep 24, 2013)

Making nice progress, curious to see how much more bf you drop when you start the var.


----------



## Junky87 (Sep 24, 2013)

501s finest said:


> Making nice progress, curious to see how much more bf you drop when you start the var.



Thanks...will post up another set of photos in next couple weeks cuz once the dbol is gone less bloat so a  before var and after var pic is a must


----------



## Jada (Sep 24, 2013)

Lookin slimmer thats for sure, good job  please change ur wet undees


----------



## Junky87 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jada said:


> Lookin slimmer thats for sure, good job  please change ur wet undees



Lol.. Gym was closing in like 20 minutes...I needed my buddy to snap pictures before he left...i did change them after i took a shower...lol


----------



## 502 (Sep 24, 2013)

EFF that, leave the wet undies on. Feels good on the ride home with the AC blowing


----------



## Junky87 (Sep 25, 2013)

501s finest said:


> EFF that, leave the wet undies on. Feels good on the ride home with the AC blowing


i dont like the swamp ass feeling....LOL


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 23, 2013)

Good progress brother


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 2, 2013)

Great work, brother! Keep us updated!


----------

